# New shrink (not psychologist) 5' diagnosis



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

It gets worse. . .After initial screening by psychologist to determine, yes, I am eligible for treatment, (see Help! I've seen a Freudian thread) was sent down the hall for meds prescription.Am already on Serzone and Klonopin.New shrink prescribes Zyrexa. Looked it up? SCHIZOPHRENIA!Now, my dog doesn't tell me to kill brunettes, JFK hasn't spoken to me in at least a month, and I promise, I haven't been abducted by aliens.Just an update to tell you I've seen yet another, in my humble opinion, quack. By the way, his hours are from 9a.m -12 noon only. So forget a working person seeing him (no, I can't go in late, and I don't get an hour for lunch). He DID ask if I ever hear voices, and I replied, "no."Thanks for letting me ventJoan "I am NOT Son of Sam" Gregg(you probably have to be over 40 and an American to "get" the above reference--Brits: think "Jack the Ripper.")


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wow Joan, well skip that doc. I think its can be hard to find a good therapist you can really work with. So what's next?Where do you live perhaps we can come up with a reference somehow.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Joan..... Maybe there is a part of you that doesn't wanna go. ..... LOL Man, Is there no end to this for you???? Yup, gotts to get another referral, no question.(You don't have any barking dogs in your neighborhood do you????)I'm so sorry this has turned into a scavenger hunt to find the right person to help you. I had to sit in a few different offices before I found the right person to help me. So you are not alone... However, you relate your experiences so well, in fact, perhaps you should write a book.Hoping the next one is better.... not worse. Wishing you a much better experience next time.(Til then though, watch where you park.... You wouldn't want to get any parking tickets..







)BQ


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks to both. Eric, I live in the "Andorra" section of Philadelphia (Northwest Philadelphia). That puts me near the Montgomery County (PA) suburbs as well.Well, "Goodbye, Clarice---I'm off to eat some fava beans with a nice chianti."


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Joan







LOL


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Joan, I tried to find out some more information for you but hit a few walls. Do you have a generic name for your medication or know it by any other names? I think Zyrexa has been used for depression, and so perhaps anxiety too?'Zyprexa' is used for anxiety (as well as psychosis and alcohol withdrawal).


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Joan, don't take the new MD and the Zeprexa to mean that your doc thinks you're psychotic! We all respond to different meds differently and the MD is trying different meds to reach your problem. My concern would be what is called "Polypharmacy",which is the mixing of meds which as far as I've seen is bad business and that's when you have to start being concerned about all the dangerous side effects.Those meds are a trap, you keep telling yourself "we're getting closer maybe just one more med added to the others will work?". None of the psychmeds ever did me any good for IBS and even though the anxiety did lessen,I was always in a fog. No good at least not for me! You can possibly reach the area that needs assistance in your mind with Mike's selfhypno. tapes. Many of us have benefitted greatly but it may be better to not be on meds to get the greatest benefit. Good luck, Norb


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks for your replies.Went to GP Dec 1 and he says same. Zyprexa has been prescribed by HIM for all kinds of anxieties.However, I refuse to add one more med to my life.I've been repeating the tapes, am on Day 16, I think (have to go upstairs to check my log).Be aware, kind posters, that I have had some type of generalized anxiety since college graduation (1977); and IBS since 1968 (start of high school).Even I can see the connection--switching to an new environment where people were uppity (H.S.); entering the "real world." (going to real work).Thanks again,Joan.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Joan, I'm sure you feel the anxiety just as I did when my IBS was at it's worst. But if you go to a P/doc and receive meds of any kind he/she is gonna diagnosis you with something to justify the meds. They never show IBS as the condition being treated and you have to watch out for yourself. I went to one P/doc that diagnosed me with about 5 different disorders and prescribed Serzone,Ativan,Imipramine and Buspar all at one time. I didn't know any better and had a tough time getting outta that fog and stop the meds. The next P/doc just said GAD, like you. Some of us tend thru heredity to be a little hyper but if the tapes work for you as good as me you'll be able to quit the meds and the anxiety will also disappear. If you ever decide to quit a psychmed that you are taking,especially the "K"(benzo drug) don't do it cold turkey, slowly taper down to lower dosages over a long period of time! Good luck, Norb


----------

